# amp + sub install into 2002 audi a4.



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

well, my friends girlfriend has a 2002 audi a4... and we were trying to put subs into it. we have an interesting problem though. the subs work when the key is in the "on" position, but when you start the car... they stop working. the light that says that the amp is on is still lit up, so thats still getting power, we're not too sure whats going wrong. if it IS a problem w/ the remote wire (for some strange reason) we pulled it off the yellow wire that comes down the steering column harness. obviousely it isn't a problem w/ the line out converter that we're using because nothing with that system changes when you start the car. ANY ideas would be greatly appreciated.
thanks
Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: amp + sub install into 2002 audi a4. (corrado-joe)*

Where did you tap in power? The amp might be in saftey becasue of a voltage drop.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: amp + sub install into 2002 audi a4. (Enfig Motorsport)*

well, the remote wire, like i said, is the yellow wire comin down from the steering column harness. supposedly thats the "accessory" power in her car.
the power wire is an 8 guage wire all the way from the battery. not sure where my friend grounded it (i'll check that tomorrow)
the line out converter is hooked into the rear (what looks like) stock sub thats in the rear deck.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: amp + sub install into 2002 audi a4. (corrado-joe)*

bump.... no other ideas? i know we're not the only people who have hooked an amp up to a stock a4.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: amp + sub install into 2002 audi a4. (corrado-joe)*

up..... help?


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

I haven't installed on an A4 but this is one quick way to check your power. do you have a voltmeter? if so, check that the wire you used for remote power turn-on still has power in the "start" or "on" position. I know that on MkIV VW's, the accesory wire is hooked up by a CAN-BUS connection which isn't available when you use an aftermarket wiring harness. I have a feeling that the wire you tapped may only work in the ACC position so you may need to test for another wire that is hot when the car is on. Also make sure the ground is connected to a secure location on the body and touching metal. Not all bolts offer good grounding points but if the amp works in the ACC position, then it might be fine.


_Modified by DJKeebler at 5:45 PM 9-9-2005_


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (DJKeebler)*

thanks for the suggestion. i can't think of anything that would work w/ the car is off, and not when the car is running, ya know? (the key returns to the on position after the car is started, so the only difference would be that the engine is running.). we'll feel it out when we can get to it though... work's a b*tch


----------



## 20VTURBOSpoolMeUp! (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (corrado-joe)*

you ran the remote wire from the front?
do the 02 a4s have a 6 cd changer in the trunk or is it in dash? if it has an option for a changer in the trunk, then there is your remote wire. just find that harness on the left side of the trunk and use a voltometer to find which one turns on anytime you have the stereo on.
that's what i did on my 01 a4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also, for the line out adapters, did you just tap into the rear deck speaker? that's how i did it and it works beautifully.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (20VTURBOSpoolMeUp!)*

yep, tapped into the rear deck w/ the line out converter... also, the 6disk changer is in the dash on the 02...so theres nothin out back that we can tap a remote from.


----------

